# Twelve steps to becoming a Master Plumber



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing: Read the last line, setting a toilet in 12 steps and your a Master Plumber. :laughing:

That's all it takes.

http://www.alpharubicon.com/prepinfo/changingtoiletsealvar.htm


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

THE 1st STEP IS : ADMITTING YOU HAVE A PROBLEM!:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

and then, make the wax goosh. Got it!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

It isn't hard to understand why the toilet leaked in the first place, looking at the "professional" installation with no bolt caps, that useless plastic horn, and that water line piped in from the side wall.

I guess I never knew what it took to be a master plumber . . .


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

If he is a master plumber ), then why in the world did it take him from August to November to set that stool. Thats where T&M would be good!
:2gunsIYers ;o)

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

hey, did anyone notice the rubber gloves?
Thats what I been doing wrong, no wonder I am not a professional plumber! Forget the gloves!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That blue metal closet flange is no way code approved, those flanges rust out to nothing.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That blue metal closet flange is no way code approved, those flanges rust out to nothing.


In what code? They are allowed in all the codes I have worked in. Though I agree with you that they can rust out. The pvc ones are even worse, they crack.
What flanges do you prefer Ron?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> In what code? They are allowed in all the codes I have worked in. Though I agree with you that they can rust out. The pvc ones are even worse, they crack.
> What flanges do you prefer Ron?


UPC Code here is the passage.It is not any material shown in my code. It's painted steel. I prefer schd 40


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Which ones do you use on pvc systems? I don't like the pvc flanges much, since they crack easily.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I just 2 days ago had to replace a PVC flange that was cracked. I never had a problem with the metal flanged ring type rusting out as long as the seal is good, there should be no wories about it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use ABS but if it's PVC then the Schd 40 one.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The one I replaced looked like it had a yellow tinge to it, sort of like it was left in the sun for a while


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> The one I replaced looked like it had a yellow tinge to it, sort of like it was left in the sun for a while


Was it Schd 40? I've seen some pvc ones there was so flimsy the flange pulled up when you tighten up the bowl to the floor.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> The one I replaced looked like it had a yellow tinge to it, sort of like it was left in the sun for a while


Genova pipe and fittings has a yellow tint to it, although I don't know if it is still made.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Itwas sch40. Just brittle as hell though


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Just finished about an hour ago replacing a broken pvc flange with blue painted steel flange. With a properly installed wax ring, I do not ever expect that water will even come into contact with this flange, that is what the wax ring is for.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Just finished about an hour ago replacing a broken pvc flange with blue painted steel flange. With a properly installed wax ring, I do not ever expect that water will even come into contact with this flange, that is what the wax ring is for.


My thought exactly. But there are many here, so maybe someone can verify Rons theory that they rust. maybe the water actually comes from unsealed toilet base and when HO mops the excess gets under and rusts the metal flange?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> My thought exactly. But there are many here, so maybe someone can verify Rons theory that they rust. maybe the water actually comes from unsealed toilet base and when HO mops the excess gets under and rusts the metal flange?


Theory?

Tell me you have never found one all rusted out.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

All I'm saying is that the pvc flanges are teh suck! They crack apart all teh time. But I agree with Ron, the thin cheap metal flanges do rust apart too. They need to make a pvc closet flange with a brass flange! I'd use them even if they were pricey.:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, I think I see where you are coming from with this. If a single regular wax seal is used over the metal flange, then there probably is not enough wax to completely cover the metal. Thus the ring will rust. Here we can use the horned or deep seal wax ring. Maybe that makes a difference? And yes, I have seen them rust, but I dont recall what style wax rings were used where they did and did not rust out.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

They already make a PVC flange with a Stainless Steel ring.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

22rifle said:


> They already make a PVC flange with a Stainless Steel ring.


Thanks 22! I need to get those. I've been using the pvc ones and I hate them.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

service guy said:


> Thanks 22! I need to get those. I've been using the pvc ones and I hate them.


http://www.siouxchief.com/B_Product_Detail.cfm?GroupID=481550

http://www.ipscorp.com/watertite/techFlangeWRing.html

Barnett carries the WaterTite brand.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

service guy said:


> Which ones do you use on pvc systems? I don't like the pvc flanges much, since they crack easily.


*Ditto.*
*I HATE right at that point when you're tightening the last bolt...then you hear it...you want to beleive it was just the bolt shifting under the flange...you tighten a little more and the reality sinks in that the bolt popped the flange....aaaarrrgggh*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the sioux chief with knock-out plugs. Stainless ring. Great product. PVC flanges don't stand up to the abuse of public restrooms.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I knew about the stainless rings, but I've seen some of the plastic parts push right up through the rings years ago and of course I've seen plenty of the tin ones rust, so I've tended to always avoid them. They also made a plastic flange with a plastic ring - as if they don't distort and break easily enough already!

I've always used the solid flanges and think that having to have one that swivels means you're not good at working with this material. But I would use one of the SS ones.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont like the blue metal rings either. I have had to repair broken ones before and they are a pain. 99% of the houses around here are on the slab and the HO or maintance man will not allow us to bust up the floor. So I am forced to repair. I usually take a zip-lock back half full of quick set cement, cut a slit in it and pour it on the outside of the stub up. Set the repair flange and put lead pins in the holes. Let it set over night and drive them home the next day. Set the toliet and all is good. Havent had one call back on them...


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally, I like a good quality, all PVC flange when using PVC pipe. Never had a bolt pull out on one I installed.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually it's 12 steps to becoming an apprentice plumber. I don't know about you guys but I haven't set a toilet in years.


----------

